# Philadelphia August 2008



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

When you go home next time, Philadweller, take more pics! Especially the lovely historical buildings, please!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics please...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks..cool shot of the first fall night.


----------



## PhillyGuy85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Video/Pictures I took on 9/29/08

*Residences at Ritz-Carlton Under Construction *









_*One Liberty Place*_

























*Two Liberty Place*

















_*One & Two Liberty Place*_









*Mellon Bank Center*

























*Comcast Center*


























































*City Hall*

















*Cira Centre*









*Love Park (Dyed In Blue In Honor of Police Officer Sgt. Patrick McDonald)*

















*Video*


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Historic University City in West Philadelphia*

Just before and after the Civil War, West Philadelphia became one of America's first "Streetcar Suburbs." Today, University City - the easternmost part of West Philly is home to University Of Pennsylvania (a most prestigeous 'Ivy League" university), Drexel University, USP (the University of the Sciences Philadelphia - oldest pharmacy college in the US, founded by Benjamin Franklin), Walnut Hill College, etc. This historic residential neighborhoodof shady streets has some of the best examples of Victorian residential architecture from 1860 through 1900:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow that last shot of West Philly looks so European.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Wow that last shot of West Philly looks so European.


That corner is not more than 10 or 15 yards from my house. It is the corner of 42nd Street and Baltimore Avenue looking north on 42nd.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I know that block, West Philly is like a whole other city just across the river...same goes for Manayunk.


----------



## philadelphia rocks (Oct 7, 2008)

Any of the Philly guys on this forum, I am a student in my senior year at Saint Joseph's University and I'm currently living in the Wynnefield neighborhood. Very nice area, the "suburban" part of Philadelphia. I love the location as it is close to school and also close to Manayunk which as one poster previously mentioned is almost a different city in and of itself. Just beginning to discover different areas of the city but I love it already. O yea and go Phillies!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

how tall is Comcast?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Comcast is just shy of 1,000 feet. It is the tallest building between NYC and Chicago.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw it is 975 feet, is that right?


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

I love Philly.
By the way, I am one who appreciates the street life pics.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm glad you like people scenes because I'm a bit of a voyeur.


----------



## PhillyGuy85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brisbaner21 said:


> I saw it is 975 feet, is that right?


Yeah, that's right.


----------



## PhillyGuy85 (Oct 2, 2007)

philadelphia rocks said:


> Any of the Philly guys on this forum, I am a student in my senior year at Saint Joseph's University and I'm currently living in the Wynnefield neighborhood. Very nice area, the "suburban" part of Philadelphia. I love the location as it is close to school and also close to Manayunk which as one poster previously mentioned is almost a different city in and of itself. Just beginning to discover different areas of the city but I love it already. O yea and go Phillies!


Cool man, yeah you'll fall in love with the City the more you explore and see different areas.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

How can you not love Philadelphia? The architecture is some of the best in all of North America. I lived there for 12 years and am still discovering sections and streets that I had never knew existed. Now compare this photo thread to my Chicago one from last week and you can see the unique character of each city. Philadelphia has much narrower streets.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Philadweller, I love the nighttime skyline photo - #63 - just above. Can you please post it on another thread (I think it is Skybar or Travel) called "Post a picture of your city" ... it will make me so proud of being from The City Of Brotherly Love.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

In fact the "Post A Picture Of Your City" is in the Travel Thread.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I have to visit Philly one day. The city oozes coolness. Brilliant photos.


----------

